# Coolant Temp Sensor Location 1997 Altima



## zoostation (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi guys,

I am having a heck of a time trying to find the location of the coolant temp sensor on my 97 Altima, and I have searched. Any help is really appreciated. Thanks--


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

IF you follow the hose's of the power steering bottle, it will lead you by the temp sensor. Youl need. a 12mm deep socket to remove it


----------

